# Any Info on Los Angeles Trade-Tech College?



## woozy1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,


This forum has been so informative for me. I would like to know if anyone has any experience or knowledge on how good of a school Los Angeles Trade-Tech is? I've researched and visited CSCA - Pasadena, but I just can't stomach the now $48,000 price tag.

Any thoughts are appreciated.

Thank you! :smiles:


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

pm me if you're still interested in feed back.


----------

